# Removing Horse Trailer Stickers



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Heat gun...carefully applied with a scraper tool.
Heat gun like found in Harbor freight Tool...there are several choices, none expensive._
https://www.harborfreight.com/1500-watt-dual-temperature-heat-gun-5721112-62340.html_
That trailer looks like aluminum...be very careful you not nick or scratch that surface.
If that is not available by you, chemical removers_ with great caution..._

Not all strippers can be used on aluminum...do a small spot not hugely visible to see what you have...
Realize any and all decals will leave a noticeable after effect behind...not sure a acid wash will take care of that effect or not..


Enjoy your project.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## BrianBond (Jul 23, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> Heat gun...carefully applied with a scraper tool.
> Heat gun like found in Harbor freight Tool...there are several choices, none expensive._
> https://www.harborfreight.com/1500-watt-dual-temperature-heat-gun-5721112-62340.html_
> That trailer looks like aluminum...be very careful you not nick or scratch that surface.
> ...



Thanks for the response, I have a similar heat gun. Would you recommend the low or high heat settings? I think they are like 550 degrees and 1125 degrees. Or in that ballpark.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I would always try low first.
If those stickers are old the adhesive may not take much to loosen...
Are you positive it is stickers and not paint?
Do be careful it is what you think it is before starting..
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

If they are vinyl, I've used a rubber decal remover wheel that you use with a drill or grinder.
I think they are about $10 on Amazon or Harbor Freight.
They dont damage your paint or surface the decals are applied to.

If they are painted I'd suggest taking it a auto paint shop or good detail shop.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Agree with Cowchicks, decal ereaser wheel. You put on end of drill and go. My son used one from 3m and it did great. It was on fiberglass.


----------



## BrianBond (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you all for the replies. My main thing I want to avoid is scratching up the aluminum to bad.


----------

